# MKVI GTI E-Level?



## fasteuroMKvI (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone have it, any DIY's? 

I'll be installing my kit here in a week or so and just wanted to see some people's set ups and how to install everything. 

What's the best place to mount the pad?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5321600-My-MKV-E-Level-Install 

Thou a MKV ^ you should be solid following that writeup. :thumbup:


----------



## fasteuroMKvI (Oct 8, 2011)

Appreciate it, 

I'm still just trying to figure out who if anyone has it on a MKVI


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Pretty sure JohnnyR32 had elevel on his GTI. Can't think of anyone else thou.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I've done it to a few MKVIs, same as a MKV, and I see my link up top haha. But the pad, alot of guys like dash cubbies or the Dorbritz cup holder mounts. I've also seen them mounted to the handles on the side of the center console or you could go completely custom and put it wherever you desire:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Check my build thread link - I installed my sensors very similar to ovrwrkd with a few alterations.


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just put my MKVI on e-level last week. Love the setup, but I still have a couple kinks to iron out. Here's the best picture I could find of my trunk setup, nothing too fancy 










Rides so much smoother than my KWs 



















Unfortunately, I don't have any pics of the sensor placement but they're almost identical to the MKV placement


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

dubb34r said:


> Pretty sure JohnnyR32 had elevel on his GTI. Can't think of anyone else thou.


 He never installed it.


----------



## fasteuroMKvI (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I have been looking at the mkv install looks complicated haha 

Trunk looks clean man do does your car I can't wait to have that smooth ride with the slammed look


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

I have E-level on my 6 and we followed pretty much exactly that and it's been great for a year. My friend also just finished installing E-level on a mk6 R and that is fine too. Just take your time, and the front sensors can be tricky. We used pretty much the same positions for the sensors as you see on that five.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the Dorbritz cup holder replacement, but it is kind of loose. It's only held on the front and back with one screw, so you can press the sides down pretty easily.


----------

